# Framework zur Graphenvisualisierung gesucht



## Ninca (17. Dez 2010)

Hallo,   
für meine Abschlussarbeit suche ich eine Möglichkeit einen großen Graphen mit folgenden Eigenschaften darstellen zu lassen und navigieren zu können: 
1. ungerichtete Kanten 
2. mehrere Zeilen Text in den Knoten 
3. gewichtete Kanten
4. 200 - 1000 Textknoten
5. die Textknoten müssen über eine Textsuche zu finden sein und durch reinzoomen lesbar sein 
6. zwei verschiedenen Arten von Knoten (Klassifizierungen und Elemente) 
7. kein Baum, stattdessen kann ein Element potentiell mit allen Klassifizierungen verbunden sein 
8. die Abhängigkeiten zwischen den Knoten sollen gut sichtbar sein 
9. die Knoten sollen in Abhängigkeit der Kantengewichte näher/weiter zusammenrückten  


Es handelt sich dabei um ein Assoziogramm. Bisher habe ich aiSee mit dem Forcedir Algorithmus ausprobiert.  Die Knoten werden ständig übereinander optisch angeordnet, so dass man den Text nicht lesen kann.  Daher habe ich  dann den yED Graph Editor ausprobiert. Dieser kann die Knoten besser automatisch verteilen. Die Layout Algorithmen "Kreisförmig", "klassisch Orthogonal", "Organisch" und "BPMN" und funktionieren hervorragend für meinen Graphen (ohne Überlappungen). Am besten scheint sich auf Grund der Übersichtlichkeit (Punkt 8) "Organisch" zu eigenen.Ein Screenshot von einem Ausschnitt des Graphen aus yED ist im Anhang. Jedoch hat auch yED einige Nachteile. Außerdem sind in yED*die Kantengewichte sind einfach nur HTML formatierter Text, dass heißt Punkt 9 funktioniert nicht.  

Kennt jemand ein weiteres Java Framework oder freies Programm  mit zugänglichem Java Quellcode mit welchem ich diesen Graph automatisch sinnvoll visualisieren kann und das ich so erweitern kann, dass es die Kantengewichte berücksichtigt? Am besten ausgehend von der jetzigen Darstellung als gdl oder graphml?


----------



## Gast2 (17. Dez 2010)

Java, AJAX and Flash Graph Visualization and Layout (kommerziell) oder http://prefuse.org/kenn (BSD License) ich da.


----------



## reibi (17. Dez 2010)

Hi

Hab mit dem hier vor 10 Jahren was gemacht... war aber toll:

Graphviz

Gruss


----------



## Marco13 (17. Dez 2010)

Kannst dir auch mal http://gephi.org/ ansehen.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Dez 2010)

Und noch der hier:
Zest: The Eclipse Visualization Toolkit


----------



## 0001001 (19. Dez 2010)

NetBeans netbeans.org : NetBeans Visual Library 2.0


----------

